# Mecole Hardman Jr



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2016)

Had a fantastic visit to OSU this past weekend. Said he was blown away. Some insiders are saying that rumors are he will commit to OSU on signing day.

He is a 5* out of Ga. He has been a big lean to UGA so far, and I will believe it when I see it, as far as OSU is concerned. 

My question is, do any of you Ga boys know of him, and have any feel on how strong his lean is to UGA?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

never heard of him


----------



## GAGE (Jan 18, 2016)

Saban flew into Elberton last week before Mecole left for OSU. I think it comes down to UGA and ALABAMA.  I will say the drama surrounding these decisions is getting old, but I can not blame anybody for wanting to take a free trip.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

His mom holds all the cards. She loved Richt and UGA. She wants her baby close. If he doesn't go to UGA it will be Bama or UT.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 18, 2016)

flip a coin,it's a guessing game ......


----------



## K80 (Jan 18, 2016)

Word is UGA was a lock with Pruitt...  I also hear UT is on the back burner.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah Ive heard a lot of good things on 10rc side about him announcing signing day. But like any 18yr old we just gotta wait n see.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2016)

If he's even considering the Vols then so long.. He is destined to be a loser and we don't want him!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

why would a five star waste a career at UT. That kind of thinking makes me believe this kid isnt smart enough to learn a play book.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 18, 2016)

You guys never quit huh lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys never quit huh lol



i doubt OSU will hire him a private reader either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why would a five star waste a career at UT. That kind of thinking makes me believe this kid isnt smart enough to learn a play book.



Everyone knows the Vols playbook is written in Crayons with large pics and fonts to help the morons in Knoxville!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys never quit huh lol


NOPE!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> His mom holds all the cards. She loved Richt and UGA. She wants her baby close. If he doesn't go to UGA it will be Bama or UT.



I don't know, read today he has been in contact with all the OSU recruits he meet at the Army AA game all week and he said again today he was blown away on the visit and Meyer is working on Mom. Its become interesting to say the least?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't know, read today he has been in contact with all the OSU recruits he meet at the Army AA game all week and he said again today he was blown away on the visit and Meyer is working on Mom. Its become interesting to say the least?



I never count anything with recruiting until these kids sign. Pruitt was sitting in church with them when the news of Richt being fired broke. He's been to UGA 100 times but if I had to guess where he goes other than UGA it would be Knoxville. Eason, Nauta and Mecole are all very close. Also Smart is a very good recruiter. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Plus you very rarely hear of a kid talking bad about their visits...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Plus his momma almost died he ain't going to be to far away from her they are very close.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 18, 2016)

I sure hope he becomes a Dawg! He's very talented.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2016)

GAGE said:


> Saban flew into Elberton last week before Mecole left for OSU. I think it comes down to UGA and ALABAMA.  I will say the drama surrounding these decisions is getting old, but I can not blame anybody for wanting to take a free trip.



 Elberton has an airport???   Learn something new everyday


----------



## Scott G (Jan 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> never heard of him



He's nobody special. All his stats are against non SEC opponents.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Plus his momma almost died he ain't going to be to far away from her they are very close.



That definitely will be part of his decision. Like I said, I will believe it when I see it. Getting him on campus though was huge as OSU is as impressive as anywhere in the country. Every year there are big time recruits from the south that put OSU in their top 5 but usually, its just for show, as most of them never actually make it to columbus on an official. But, the ones that do, many times end up at OSU or OSU ends up their #2 choice as they stay home, which is understandable.

I still say, if Hardman doesn't end up at UGA, I will be shocked.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> That definitely will be part of his decision. Like I said, I will believe it when I see it. Getting him on campus though was huge as OSU is as impressive as anywhere in the country. Every year there are big time recruits from the south that put OSU in their top 5 but usually, its just for show, as most of them never actually make it to columbus on an official. But, the ones that do, many times end up at OSU or OSU ends up their #2 choice as they stay home, which is understandable.
> 
> I still say, if Hardman doesn't end up at UGA, I will be shocked.



If he doesn't go to UGA I hope he goes to OSU... No SEC schools...


----------



## Horns (Jan 18, 2016)

He's such a wild card that you never know. Released another top 7 list today


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2016)

Horns said:


> He's such a wild card that you never know. Released another top 7 list today



He's definitely playing the recruiting game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> That definitely will be part of his decision. Like I said, I will believe it when I see it. Getting him on campus though was huge as OSU is as impressive as anywhere in the country. Every year there are big time recruits from the south that put OSU in their top 5 but usually, its just for show, as most of them never actually make it to columbus on an official. But, the ones that do, many times end up at OSU or OSU ends up their #2 choice as they stay home, which is understandable.
> 
> I still say, if Hardman doesn't end up at UGA, I will be shocked.



wasnt the point of the thread to showcase a 5 star commit visiting osu and then  you wait to bring up the dying moma point


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> Elberton has an airport???   Learn something new everyday



Even Canon has an airport


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Even Canon has an airport



 Couldn't see Saban flying into Elberton, Big Gun maybe, he might go to the Flats


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> Even Canon has an airport



If Washington Ga has an airport which it does the Elberton airport has to be similar to HJ


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2016)

Who cares?  It is just another stupid yankee school with a crying coach.


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2016)

Ray Stevens "Southern Air"


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wasnt the point of the thread to showcase a 5 star commit visiting osu and then  you wait to bring up the dying moma point



I didn't bring up the dying Mom, somebody else did. I didn't even know anything about that. After someone else brought it up, I just commented that would be a part of his decision. Not sure your point? But what else is new!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't bring up the dying Mom, somebody else did. I didn't even know anything about that. After someone else brought it up, I just commented that would be a part of his decision. Not sure your point? But what else is new!!!



I brought up the momma card 6.........


----------



## Scott G (Jan 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I brought up the momma card 6.........



Someone fire his reader?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Someone fire his reader?





6 hires cheap immigrant labor.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 6 hires cheap immigrant labor.



geeez. i can read. maybe i just have dementia now.   Now if i could only remember how many beers i have had today.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> geeez. i can read. maybe i just have dementia now.   Now if i could only remember how many beers i have had today.



You only have to count to two; the first one and the last one....works for me!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 19, 2016)

I predict he is a Bammer but hope I'm wrong....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 20, 2016)

The more I hear its seems to be getting better and better for OSU. Apparently, he is friends with Haskins that committed this past Monday and they are playing together this weekend in an allstar game. I don't follow twitter at all, but on an OSU site, they posted that he tweeted Haskins after he committed to OSU, something along the lines of, "the next 4 years gonna be special". Apparently, Meyer has told him he will play offense for OSU and that's got him fired up. Bama is recruiting him to be a DB?

Also, news came out today that apparently, Von Bell and Raekwon McMillan (both from Ga), have been in his ear about how Awesome playing at OSU, and having a coach like Meyer, has been for them. Someone close to OSU said, both of them said, Hardman will be a Buckeye?


He is just icing on an already stellar cake. Its just seems Meyer always gets some huge recruit, at the eleventh hour, that was never on the radar. Maybe Hardman just might be another one? Recruiting is one crazy business.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2016)

he will be good no matter the school he goes to that's for sure, unless he runs into trouble.....


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 20, 2016)

With Meyer recruiting heavily in the south, Snooker will be an SEC fan before too long if Urban doesn't have another health issue too soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 20, 2016)

fishnguy said:


> With Meyer recruiting heavily in the south, Snooker will be an SEC fan before too long if Urban doesn't have another health issue too soon.



snook is a closet bama fan like elfiiiii and spot and stalk.  chec out that bama avatar he has.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> snook is a closet bama fan like elfiiiii and spot and stalk.  chec out that bama avatar he has.



I believe there is some good in everyone!  That may be his.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't ever tell with these kids they fall in and out of love daily.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Can't ever tell with these kids they fall in and out of love daily.



yea but I think ole snook done went and feel in love with Mecole


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> yea but I think ole snook done went and feel in love with Mecole



this


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> snook is a closet bama fan like elfiiiii and spot and stalk.  chec out that bama avatar he has.



I might as well come out now! Thanks for blowing my cover 6!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> yea but I think ole snook done went and feel in love with Mecole



To be honest, I didn't know much about him until recently. I saw his film and was impressed to say the least. I kept noticing when people would talk about him they would say he single handedly won games for his team. I just figured UGA was getting a good one. Then, all of a sudden, Meyer gets him to come to OSU for a visit.

So yea, great talent that I'm intrigued to see if Meyer can pull off signing? Tomorrow OSU finds out about Lawrence in Louisiana as well. Neither is likely but you never know?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I might as well come out now! Thanks for blowing my cover 6!



Whatever... You are a Dawg fan and you know it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 21, 2016)

Hes goin to bama with Pruitt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes goin to bama with Pruitt



That's better than wasting his college years at UT..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's better than wasting his college years at UT..



and being around a bunch of nasty chicken plant workers who smell bad and wear nasty orange all the time.


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2016)

Coach Smart visited his dad at his work


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2016)

Flash said:


> Coach Smart visited his dad at his work



If his mother is the deciding factor he won't leave the peach state. We'll see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2016)

He may have visited her too


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 23, 2016)

Read on Dawgnation that Mecole did not attend his scheduled OV at Bama today and won't be able to attend before national signing day. Said he tweeted that it was due to bad weather.... Maybe he ain't going there after all?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> Read on Dawgnation that Mecole did not attend his scheduled OV at Bama today and won't be able to attend before national signing day. Said he tweeted that it was due to bad weather.... Maybe he ain't going there after all?



I read that earlier too. From what all I've read, UGA is the team to beat. Would certainly love for him to come to Athens! 

Oh, and I love the new avatar, OW!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 23, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I read that earlier too. From what all I've read, UGA is the team to beat. Would certainly love for him to come to Athens!
> 
> Oh, and I love the new avatar, OW! :cool:



Thanks Silver.... gotta help you represent.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Heard he was at the Bball game tonight


----------



## Horns (Jan 23, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Heard he was at the Bball game tonight



He was at the bball game. There is a picture on Dawgnation with Derrick Brown in the middle of the picture ans Mecole is in the upper right of the picture.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, he has spent a loooottttttt of time in Athens town....


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 24, 2016)

Old Winchesters said:


> Read on Dawgnation that Mecole did not attend his scheduled OV at Bama today and won't be able to attend before national signing day. Said he tweeted that it was due to bad weather.... Maybe he ain't going there after all?



time won't permit as next weekend he plays in an all star game somewhere vs Canada. He leaves in a few days.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Heard he was at the Bball game tonight



If it was at Stegman, this is not a good thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry Snook...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

Good pick up for the Dawgs.  Kirby doin' thangs.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, he has spent a loooottttttt of time in Athens town....



How much did he wind up stealing?


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey Snooky!













How 'Bout Them Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2016)

As I already said, my money was on him staying in his home state. Believe me, I'm extremely pleased with OSU's class. It is arguably as good as any in the nation. 18, 4 and 5 stars is impressive. I believe that is 5 more than UGA.

Anyway, great that you were able to keep Hardman home, he should be a good one!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Hey Snooky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those GIF's are actually more appropriate with regards to UGA's preseason hype every year!!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Those GIF's are actually more appropriate with regards to UGA's preseason hype every year!!!!



Hype from other fans, not our own. I'm optimistic with the new staff, even with all the unknowns, rather than pessimistic with CMR.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Those GIF's are actually more appropriate with regards to UGA's preseason hype every year!!!!



 Hopefully our bad luck will change with this new coaching staff. Can't be any worse. I'm tired of not playing up to our potential.

Seriously, congrats on signing another top 10 class this year. Y'all did another great job in recruiting. Shoot, we did pretty good too. I'm happy with who all we got.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> How much did he wind up stealing?



The hearts of OSU and Bama fans..... It was a steal I'll tell ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Those GIF's are actually more appropriate with regards to UGA's preseason hype every year!!!!



ant the last 36 years, 1 month and 2 days


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> Hype from other fans, not our own. I'm optimistic with the new staff, even with all the unknowns, rather than pessimistic with CMR.



Rip you wasting your time arguing with people who claim to know what UGA fans are saying. They cant read or comprehend anything other than what is stamped into there small minds. I will say again 99.999% of us are the most pessimistic fan base on the face of the earth, but that just don't fit in their mind right. If they don't make up what we say then they have nothing to attack. Most of them prolly been banned from there team's site.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2016)

Motel6 said:


> ant the last 36 years, 1 month and 2 days


----------



## Scott G (Feb 4, 2016)

Comma


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Comma


----------

